# This is what Robin and I have been up to for three months



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is what has occupied the bulk of our time for the last quarter of this year. Just thought we would share this.

http://youtu.be/ufOcpg-TrNg

Mike & Robin


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

Well done! I'm just wee bit curious,... did the local ordinances give you any who-ha about putting it up,... or is it just a "shed" for all they know? American entrepreneurship at it's best!


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Robes said:


> Well done! I'm just wee bit curious,... did the local ordinances give you any who-ha about putting it up,... or is it just a "shed" for all they know? American entrepreneurship at it's best!


If on stilts or skids it is classified as a shed. Also no whoo haaa over the ugly sheds and fence behind me as well.:smilie_daumenpos:
Thanks Brother , Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Nice Mike. :thumbsup:

Did you put in any kind of vents?
AC? Must get hot where you're at, right?

Maybe an burglar alarm too?
I live in Jersey.

You could have made a nice N scale layout in the new shed.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> Nice Mike. :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you put in any kind of vents?
> AC? Must get hot where you're at, right?
> ...


Did you put in any kind of vents? Nope , do not want bugs and critters in.
AC? Nope , not needed with the insulation.
Must get hot where you're at, right? In the worst summer day it may reach 90 inside at the most. We are generally only in there for a short time once a day.

Maybe an burglar alarm too? Oh yes that is mandatory for the Insurance. We have a total monitored system.

Thanks , Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I wasn't thinking about you being in there, I was thinking about the trains and plastic melting from heat. 

Nice shed.....I should say warehouse. :thumbsup:

Now you got to raise your prices huh? :smokin:


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> I wasn't thinking about you being in there, I was thinking about the trains and plastic melting from heat.
> 
> Nice shed.....I should say warehouse. :thumbsup:
> 
> Now you got to raise your prices huh? :smokin:


I wasn't thinking about you being in there, I was thinking about the trains and plastic melting from heat. Oh no , never gets that hot in there.

Nice shed.....I should say warehouse. Thanks !

Now you got to raise your prices huh? No not at all we were already paying for 2 storage units. Just makes it easier for us.
:smilie_daumenpos:
Thanks , Mike


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Hmmm, then you can get rid of the storage units and drop prices. :laugh:

I send them your way Mike, I don't know if they visit your site? :dunno:

You had the best price for these in this thread,
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?p=240312#post240312


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

big ed said:


> Hmmm, then you can get rid of the storage units and drop prices. :laugh:
> 
> I send them your way Mike, I don't know if they visit your site? :dunno:
> 
> ...


Thanks Ed , we appreciate that !!!!

Mike


----------



## Mr.Buchholz (Dec 30, 2011)

Awesome build, and a hell of a good job!

-J.


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Mr.Buchholz said:


> Awesome build, and a hell of a good job!
> 
> -J.


Thanks -J , Our local NMRA had a scratch built shed contest and I took it to an extreme I guess.

LOL Mike


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Really surprised at what you anticipate the temp to be inside your "shed/warehouse" Mike.
It gets really hot in my uninsulated shed and I'm in southern New England. Great build btw


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

JackC said:


> Really surprised at what you anticipate the temp to be inside your "shed/warehouse" Mike.
> It gets really hot in my uninsulated shed and I'm in southern New England. Great build btw


We have 3 sheds and it is not an estimate. The uninsulated gets very hot but the insulated ones stay very comfortable to be in briefly.


Thanks , Mike


----------



## Rusty (Jun 23, 2011)

At first, I thought you were building the shed for train layout,so I noticed you built hobby shop. Is it. In your backyard?


----------



## Fifer (Apr 21, 2011)

Rusty said:


> At first, I thought you were building the shed for train layout,so I noticed you built hobby shop. Is it. In your backyard?


We have been on line for some 10 years and we keep outgrowing sheds so this is the new one in addition to two others as well as a portion of the house.

Thanks Rusty, Mike


----------

